# Connaitre le nombre d'E-mail en réception dans Mail



## Ronald_Apple (14 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Une question basique ce soir, mais une question à laquelle je n'ai pas de réponse.

Dans mon logiciel Mail (4.6) qui tourne sous Mac OS X 10.6.8, j'ai un joli compteur qui est incrusté dans la ligne "Boite de réception". Ce compteur compte (ah bon ?!) les e-mails non lus.

Vous savez s'il existe un moyen d'afficher le nombre total d'e-mail (lus + non lus ?)

Voilà, aussi simple que ça !

Ronald


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie internet, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Un clic sur la boite et le nombre total de message doit apparaitre sur la barre de titre de la fenêtre.


----------



## Ronald_Apple (14 Mai 2013)

Merci Sly54 ! 

Je me doutais que la réponse allait être simple mais à ce point là... 'tain j'suis grave... C'est ça aussi d'avoir un écran 27', les informations se perdent dans l'écran...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2013)

Ronald_Apple a dit:


> Merci Sly54 !







Ronald_Apple a dit:


> Je me doutais que la réponse allait être simple mais à ce point là... 'tain j'suis grave...





Pour ta peine, tu peux marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_ en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_


----------



## Ronald_Apple (14 Mai 2013)

voilà qui est fait ! Dingue le nombre de trucs que je peux apprendre en venant ici


----------

